# Sticky  Reporting Animals being Abused, Mistreated or kept in Unsafe Conditions



## FaeryBee

*Reporting Animals being Abused, Mistreated or Kept in Unsafe Conditions

Matters of this nature should be reported to the proper authorities rather than discussed on this forum.

If you come across a photo, video or link when surfing the web showing an animal in unsafe conditions and/or being hurt or abused, please report it to the site where you saw the item.

(e.g. If you are browsing on Google - report the item directly to Google. If you are looking at videos on You-Tube then the report should be made to YouTube)

If you have the misfortune to encounter a pet-store, breeder or individual you feel is mistreating animals or keeping them in unsafe conditions, please make a report to the proper authorities such as:

The Humane Society
Animal Welfare and Protection
Police Department

You can generally locate the resources/authorities to whom your report(s) should be made by doing a quick Google-search for "Animal Welfare" with the location of the matter being reported.

Please visit Pet-Abuse.com for assistance in reporting a pet store:

Reporting Pet Store Abuse and Neglect | Pet-Abuse.Com Animal Cruelty Database

and visit the Avian Welfare Resource Center:

Avian Welfare Coalition - Pet Store Watch

While we want to do what we can to help promote the well-being of animals in general (not just birds), we like to ensure that the content of Talk Budgies is as safe and friendly as possible to its members.

Please do not post photos, videos or links to websites of animals being abused or attacked or write posts describing animals being mistreated, abused or kept in poor conditions. Matters of this nature should be reported to the proper authorities rather than discussed on this forum.

Posts containing photos, videos or links showing birds or other animals in unsafe conditions or posts describing animals being mistreated, abused or kept in poor conditions will be edited by staff (if it is possible to do so) or put into moderation so that they are hidden from view. Staff will then contact the poster as such posts are in violation of our site guidelines.

If you see any posts containing images or information about any animal in an unsafe condition, please use the "Report Post" button so the Talk Budgies Staff is notified.*


----------

